# Opinions on Huskee Splitters at Tractor Supply Co.



## jmurray04 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking at the 22 ton splitter at tractor supply for $999.00. Has a 6.5hp briggs. 

http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=1037&sonID=778&productID=14590


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 22, 2006)

That is the current model of the MTD splitter that I bought in 1987 for $800 and it has been doing a great job every since then. Splits anything I can manage to man handle up to it and parts are readily available at any MTD authorized repair shop.

TS including the hydraulic fluid is a bonus. The splitter holds quite a few bucks worth of fluid.


----------



## jmurray04 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've compared these to the MTD's and they seem much more rugged in both construction and components. Plus, the Tractor Supply one come with a Briggs instead of a Techumseh on the MTD models.


----------



## roac (Feb 22, 2006)

If you have a Harbor Freight store near you this one is the same price but has a larger capacity.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91839

p.s. If you sign up for deals on their website they will send you a 20% off coupon about every week.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 22, 2006)

jmurray04 said:
			
		

> I've compared these to the MTD's and they seem much more rugged in both construction and components. Plus, the Tractor Supply one come with a Briggs instead of a Techumseh on the MTD models.



Not a salesman for MTD, who makes both of them anyway, just relating my experience with my splitter.

Of course I would never run from a Techumseh engine. I would run toward one. Especially the thirty year old one on my generator that has been rode hard many a day and never missed a beat.

Ya gotta shop and buy the one you are most comfortable with purchasing.


----------



## Corie (Feb 22, 2006)

Kohler > Tecumseh > Briggs

In my humble opinion of course


----------



## MuckSavage (Feb 22, 2006)

That (tractor supply) looks like a nice unit. I paid $899 for my 8 hp Briggs/24 ton unit from Harbor Freight. (Item #41912-0VGA) So, $899 + $48 to ship it to me, I had to buy my own oil/fluid ($30 for a 5 gallon bucket). I have almost a grand into it. My 8 hp Briggs runs along all day at about 1/2 throttle & it's powered thru some knotty crap. I'd imagine the TSC unit's 6.5 hp motor would do just fine!

Hey....I just checked with Harbor Freight.....The price is up $100 to $999!! Good thing I didn't order it 3 weeks ago, I saved $100!!


----------



## wvstriper (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had my Huskee for 2 years (11hp Briggs/35 ton). Split at least 6 cords with it without any problems. I like the "built-in log cradle" it helps keep the log on the beam without your hands on it. I wish the "foot" was about an inch taller though.


----------



## MuckSavage (Feb 22, 2006)

wvstriper said:
			
		

> I've had my Huskee for 2 years (11hp Briggs/35 ton). Split at least 6 cords with it without any problems. I like the "built-in log cradle" it helps keep the log on the beam without your hands on it. I wish the "foot" was about an inch taller though.



That would be the "Super Huskee"....Holy crap; 11 horse, 35 ton


----------



## wvstriper (Feb 23, 2006)

MuckSavage said:
			
		

> wvstriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh, probably overkill. I used to borrow a small 12ton splitter that had trouble on some rounds, especially elm! So, when I bought my own I didn't want any regrets. It is fun to see the looks on my friends' faces when I split 8" oak rounds....cross-grain.  :coolsmile:


----------



## jmurray04 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I've decided to go with the Huskee. I'll post again after I buy it and report on how it works. The welds are much better than the MTD models at Sam's club and the big box home centers. There is actually an I beam on this one. Not a bunch of metal spot welded together to look like a beam.  I also like the fact that there are no bolts in the ram area of the guide like many of the MTD's have. For $999 IMO it's hard to beat.


----------



## babalu87 (Feb 23, 2006)

roac said:
			
		

> If you have a Harbor Freight store near you this one is the same price but has a larger capacity.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91839
> 
> p.s. If you sign up for deals on their website they will send you a 20% off coupon about every week.



Its a Subaru
http://www.robinamerica.com/engines/detail.lasso?mdl=EX27

Anyone have knowledge of Subaru engine reliability/parts availability?


----------



## TheFlame (Feb 24, 2006)

wvstriper said:
			
		

> I've had my Huskee for 2 years (11hp Briggs/35 ton). Split at least 6 cords with it without any problems. I like the "built-in log cradle" it helps keep the log on the beam without your hands on it. I wish the "foot" was about an inch taller though.



I have this same unit, except they must have upgraded the motor at some point since mine is a 12HP Briggs engine.  

In addition to what you've listed, another plus is the vertical splitting ability.  I have used this a few times to split some monster logs.

I agree also about the foot being taller, as well as I wish the wedge was higher.  Both could theoretically be made larger by anybody with welding experience.  

All in all this unit is great.  It is amazing the wood this thing has powered through.  It has never choked, not once.  Once in a while a really gnarly, knotty log will give it a run, but it just keeps "creeping" into the wood until the inevitable crack happens.  

I'd buy it again.


----------



## wvstriper (Feb 24, 2006)

TheFlame said:
			
		

> wvstriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They upgraded to the 12hp the year after mine. :shut:  I don'tg know about you, but when that thing is working on a really tough log I stand back as far as I can!


----------



## Massey1250 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am currently loking into the 35 ton Huskee through tractor supply. The unit has a 12 HP Briggs.  Is this an INTEK OHV engine?
In some of the posts there were some commmnets about the wedge size, ow big is the wedge?  Can it be chnged to a large wedge? 

I have looked at other units (brave, american, ramsplitter) Overall this uit seems to be good very good value and if not equal to but better built and with a larger engine, cylinder, and pump than some of these same units.  What do you think?


----------



## jmurray04 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought the 22 ton and truthfully it went through everything I threw at it, even really knotty hard maple. To me the 35 ton would be overkill. The 6.5 hourse Briggs never bogged at the lowest idle and it split faster than I could feed and throw. I am very pleased with this model and would recommend it to anyone looking for a splitter under $1k.


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Kohler > Tecumseh > Briggs
> 
> In my humble opinion of course



Whoa Corie, no Honda?!! I'd put that in first place.


----------



## TheFlame (Mar 15, 2006)

Massey1250 said:
			
		

> I am currently loking into the 35 ton Huskee through tractor supply. The unit has a 12 HP Briggs.  Is this an INTEK OHV engine?
> In some of the posts there were some commmnets about the wedge size, ow big is the wedge?  Can it be chnged to a large wedge?
> 
> I have looked at other units (brave, american, ramsplitter) Overall this uit seems to be good very good value and if not equal to but better built and with a larger engine, cylinder, and pump than some of these same units.  What do you think?



Mine has a 12HP Briggs I/C (Industrial/Commercial) engine.

The only time the wedge is not big enough for me is if I try and split wood that is bigger then 12" in diameter, and is of a species that does not split cleanly (elm, sycamore).  In those cases I have to run the log through, back out, rotate the log 180 degrees and go through the other side to split it completely.  I've split 22" diameter oak logs where I had no problem with the log cracking through completely on the first pass.  It's only the big stringy stuff that makes me wish sometimes that the wedge was higher.


----------



## Henz (Feb 5, 2007)

I know that it has been awhile, but how did the huskee splitter owrk out..I am currently in the position of either purchasing a Yard machine 27 ton or the Huskee 27 ton and would love some feedback..I like the Honda engine


----------



## Roospike (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it the standard red Honda engine or the home owner basic black engine ?


----------



## Henz (Feb 5, 2007)

I believe it is black..difference??


----------



## Roospike (Feb 5, 2007)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> I believe it is black..difference??



I wouldnt do back flips over the black Honda engine and it selling point is not what the red engine is. I was reading on another site something to the effect that the black engine was now being made in China. 

Your going to be just as well of , or better off with a Briggs & Stratton *IC* engine if its just the Honda black home owner model. 

Another great option and getting great reviews is the north star splitter from northern tools.

I have the Swisher brand splitter with the Briggs IC engine and i couldn't be happier.

Look up splitter in the gear section for some other models to look at. 

Arborist site in the firewood / home heating section there are a lot of owners of gas splitter and good reviews. Just not that many gas splitter owners here on the Hearth forum for some reason.

Here is the Arborist site link. http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## triptester (Feb 5, 2007)

The black Hondas are their bottom line GC series. The red are their better line GX series. Their horizontal shaft models are also better than the verticle shaft models.


----------



## Henz (Feb 5, 2007)

why cant things jsut be easy............


----------



## Roospike (Feb 5, 2007)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3652/


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 5, 2007)

I am one of those singing the praises of the North Star with the Honda engine. Until now, I did not know that there was a difference between Honda engines. My North Star has the red engine and I honestly can't believe how well it starts and runs. That splitter can sit in storage for weeks and start in one or two pulls.

I also like the way the wedge mounts to the rail on the North Star better than on the Huskee. The wedge on the Huskee rides in a channel which sits on top of both sides of the rail. The wedge on the North star wraps around the top of the rail. I thought that the channel on the Huskee would be a place for debris to collect and possibly interfere with the operation. I also liked the log cradle on the North Star.

I should mention that I am in no way affiliated with Northern Tool, Honda or North Star. I am also not an expert and did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## drbond (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I looked at those two and went with the swisher 22ton model.  Starts great, splits great, good craftmanship, and I feel go with the one that you like.

Bondo©


----------



## Henz (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I would if $$ werent the issue! I would go with the Timberwolf..!


----------



## burntime (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a 22 ton Speed CO which is the same as the husky 22 ton.  Mine does great.  You can go with the larger 10.5 hp motor but it just uses more gas and blows the exhaust on the operator.  I think I got mine at Fleet/Farm for 930.00 including hydrotrans fluid and tax.  16-20 cords thru it so far and not a hiccup.  I usually run it about 3/4 throttle and it powers thru everything...even elm.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 6, 2007)

burntime said:
			
		

> I have a 22 ton Speed CO which is the same as the husky 22 ton. Mine does great. You can go with the larger 10.5 hp motor but it just uses more gas and blows the exhaust on the operator. I think I got mine at Fleet/Farm for 930.00 including hydrotrans fluid and tax. 16-20 cords thru it so far and not a hiccup. I usually run it about 3/4 throttle and it powers thru everything...even elm.



Some usefull information . When running a small engine its recommended to run at full throttle when the product is in use. Small engines are not like your car and truck engines and the engines dont oil the same PSI the the throttle range. So if your running at 3/4 throttle then your not getting 100% lubrication nor are your getting 100% cooling.
Your splitter does not have a transmission to take up the difference of the RPM of your engine , if your equipment is set up with sat an 8 HP engine then your over working the motor at part throttle.


----------



## burntime (Feb 6, 2007)

I always thought that that was just true of cooling at 3/4 throttle???  Thanks for the input.  The good news is that I use mobile 1 synthetic so at least this thing starts when its 10 degreees.  I like to think that the synthetic may extend life too.  I guess I will throttle it up from now on.  Thanks


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 6, 2007)

Roo,
My splitter has an automatic throttle that opens up as the ram is extended and throttles back when the ram is pulled back. I assumed that this was done to provide more power as the ram split through the wood and run more efficiently when it did not need the extra oomph.

Would it be a better idea to bypass the auto throttle and run it wide open all the time?


----------



## Roospike (Feb 6, 2007)

burntime said:
			
		

> I always thought that that was just true of cooling at 3/4 throttle???  Thanks for the input.  The good news is that I use mobile 1 synthetic so at least this thing starts when its 10 degreees.  I like to think that the synthetic may extend life too.  I guess I will throttle it up from now on.  Thanks



I use mobile 1 synthetic too . A lot of people have trouble with engines when its cold and normally  synthetic oil it going to do the trick. If i have to run the small engines in the summer i will change out to 30w oil. I use synthetic in my garden tractor and 4 Husqvarna chainsaws year around.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 6, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> Roo,
> My splitter has an automatic throttle that opens up as the ram is extended and throttles back when the ram is pulled back. I assumed that this was done to provide more power as the ram split through the wood and run more efficiently when it did not need the extra oomph.
> 
> Would it be a better idea to bypass the auto throttle and run it wide open all the time?



I would run it full throttle at what ever you can set it to and let the auto throttle do its job.

Do you have a regular throttle and also the auto auto throttle ? Sounds like the auto throttle is the governor on the carb.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 7, 2007)

There is a manual throttle and the auto.  I'm going to have to head out to the garage and take a closer look...stay tuned.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 7, 2007)

[quote author="Roospike" date="1170818694]
I would run it full throttle at what ever you can set it to and let the auto throttle do its job.

Do you have a regular throttle and also the auto auto throttle ? Sounds like the auto throttle is the governor on the carb.[/quote]

Ok, I went and took a quick look.  The 'auto' throttle is a cable that runs between the throttle on the engine and the plate the wedge is mounted to.  As the ram extends and the wedge travels out, the cable opens the throttle.  As the ram closes and the wedge is drawn back, the cable shuts down the throttle.

Do you think I'm better off running as is, or should I disconnect the cable and run wide open.  The splitter never boggs down and has been able to handle anything I've thrown at it.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 7, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> [quote author="Roospike" date="1170818694]
> I would run it full throttle at what ever you can set it to and let the auto throttle do its job.
> 
> Do you have a regular throttle and also the auto auto throttle ? Sounds like the auto throttle is the governor on the carb.



Ok, I went and took a quick look. The 'auto' throttle is a cable that runs between the throttle on the engine and the plate the wedge is mounted to. As the ram extends and the wedge travels out, the cable opens the throttle. As the ram closes and the wedge is drawn back, the cable shuts down the throttle.

Do you think I'm better off running as is, or should I disconnect the cable and run wide open. The splitter never boggs down and has been able to handle anything I've thrown at it.[/quote]

Interesting , don't think i have seen a splitter run this way. I would guess as long as the engine is run at 100% when worked / used under load it would be OK. 

I wonder if it returns back to a low idle or at a set medium speed when not under load.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it runs at about 1/3 throttle when it's at idle.  It doesn't quite run all the way down.

Like I said, I haven't had a problem with it.  One drawback to this setup is that the ram moves slower at first.  If the ram is all the way open and I have a short split in, it seems to take forever to for the wedge to get to the wood.  Of course I'm so impatient, I'd like to have minute rice cooked in 30 sec. :cheese:


----------



## Roospike (Feb 7, 2007)

It would be fine if not better if you wanted to change to to run at full throttle. The only time i turn my throttle down on my small engines is when im going to turn off the motor , i turn it down , wait a sec and then turn it off. 

Does you ram stop where you let go or does it have auto return or both ?

Mine has both so i can stop the ram at 20" and put in a new log then i dont have to run the full stroke every time.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, the prices on the HF units went up.  I paid 999 for this one, plus 60 bucks shipping as i recall, this past fall:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91840


----------



## Roospike (Feb 7, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Wow, the prices on the HF units went up.  I paid 999 for this one, plus 60 bucks shipping as i recall, this past fall:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91840



Tax return time of year. I see a lot of tools go up January 1st and then months later go back down and or sale prices kick in to show a big % OFF but it ends up being the same price it was before the price hike.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 7, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> It would be fine if not better if you wanted to change to to run at full throttle. The only time i turn my throttle down on my small engines is when im going to turn off the motor , i turn it down , wait a sec and then turn it off.
> 
> Does you ram stop where you let go or does it have auto return or both ?
> 
> Mine has both so i can stop the ram at 20" and put in a new log then i dont have to run the full stroke every time.



The ram has an auto return, which I can stop without retracting all the way.  I usually push the lever back into the auto return position and go to grab another round.  By the time I have a new round in the splitter and ready to go, the ram is usually all the way back.  If I have a bunch of short pieces I will usually hold the lever and just return part of the way.


----------



## Henz (Feb 7, 2007)

autoreturn is a must particularly when you are going it alone..My buddy is in the process of purchaseing a commercial Timberwolf so basically anything that I buy will be a dog compared to running that!


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2007)

There are aluminum spacers that you can clamp onto the ram so it doesn't retract all the way.  I haven't got any yet but it seems like a timesaver:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4485/


----------

